# استراحة بشمال الرياض للإيجار



## لست حلماً (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لدينا استراحة بشمال الرياض ( حي الندى ) مقابل جامعة الإمام


مساحتها 750م ( نظيفة ومشرقة ومرتبة )


قسمين .. قسم النساء مكون من :


غرفة 8 × 6 ومطبخ ومستودع صغير ودكة ودورتين مياه ومسطح اخضر كبير وجديد


قسم الرجال مكون من:


غرفة 6 × 4 ودورة مياه ومطبخ صغير ومقلط ومسطح اخضر كبير وجديد


جميع الغرف والمطبخ مجهزة بالتكييف


طريقة الاجار :


(يومي) .. (شهري) .. (يوم في السنة) : مثل: خميس طول السنة 


اربعاء طول السنة .. وهكذا


ومن يأخذها يوم ع مدار السنة له سعر خاص 


وايضاً تؤجر أيام العيــــــــــــد 


للاستفسار :

ابو تركي

0500062027 

0503181889


----------

